# AirPods Max HS après 2 semaines d’utilisation



## nicob789 (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour, après tout juste 2 semaines mon casque AirPods Max ne fonctionne déjà plus, vous le croyez ça ? Plus rien, plus de connexion, rien. C’est une brique. Je l’ai chargé toute la nuit et toujours rien. 

Il n’y a même pas de bouton on off dessus. 

Et impossible de prendre rdv en Apple store. 

C’est vraiment abusé.


----------



## MrTom (3 Janvier 2021)

Hello,

Appel l'assistance Apple, ils te feront un remplacement par voie postale. Ton achat est garanti jusqu'à 2 ans si tu habites en France.


----------



## scaryfan (3 Janvier 2021)

???
Incroyable...   
C'est pas de chance... tu as sans doute eu l'un des premiers de la série... bêta testeur... 
Oui, normalement, Apple te l'échange sans problème...


----------

